
Adding 'rebeccapurple' color to CSS Color Level 4 - theone
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-style/2014Jun/0312.html
======
jeroen
The original proposal was to call it beccapurple (
[http://discourse.specifiction.org/t/name-663399-becca-
purple...](http://discourse.specifiction.org/t/name-663399-becca-purple-in-
css4-color/225) ). However, Eric Meyer asked for it to be rebeccapurple (
[http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/06/19/rebeccapurple/](http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/06/19/rebeccapurple/)
).

~~~
spb
"I have been made aware of the proposal to add the named color beccapurple
(equivalent to #663399) to the CSS specification [...] I did set one
condition: that if the proposal is accepted, the official name be
rebeccapurple. A couple of weeks before she died, Rebecca informed us that she
was about to be a big girl of six years old, and Becca was a baby name. Once
she turned six, she wanted everyone (not just me) to call her Rebecca, not
Becca.

She made it to six. For almost twelve hours, she was six. So Rebecca it is and
must be."

I never thought a tweak note for a minor proposed CSS standard would make me
cry this hard.

------
BuildTheRobots
Before Rebecca passed, her older sister Carolyn requested help [1] to raise
money for childhood cancer research by participating in a shave-a-thon.

I was slightly upset to see she only got to 90% ($10,443 of $11,500) of her
goal [2] -I guess I'm hoping the internet can step up and help (I believe we
can still add donations after the event).

Edit: I'd point out that "The family requests charitable donations be made in
Rebecca’s name to the Philadelphia Ronald McDonald House [3] or the St.
Baldrick’s Foundation. [1]", however I think it's important for Carolyn to
know her earlier actions specifically were and continue to be worthy of
support and respect.

[1] [http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/02/26/a-st-
baldricks-...](http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/02/26/a-st-baldricks-
appeal-from-carolyn/)

[2]
[https://www.stbaldricks.org/participants/mypage/663064/2014](https://www.stbaldricks.org/participants/mypage/663064/2014)

[3] [http://www.philarmh.org/](http://www.philarmh.org/)

------
norswap
It is good to remember that there are humans building software, and I
personally like the idea of software paying a tribute to the people behind it.
Another example:
[http://www.wowwiki.com/Shrine_of_the_Fallen_Warrior](http://www.wowwiki.com/Shrine_of_the_Fallen_Warrior)

------
dingdingdang
I say read [http://meyerweb.com/](http://meyerweb.com/), the posts by Eric are
beautiful, sad and ultimately courageous. God speed to him and his whole
family.

~~~
K2h
So touching to read the thoughts of a parent as they go through the last days
of life with their very loved daughter and family. This is what family is and
the joy of life through the process of losing it.

------
jimhefferon
[http://www.colorpicker.com/663399](http://www.colorpicker.com/663399)

~~~
binarymax
Color-hex has some great info - it's what DDG uses to display color info when
it detects a color search:

[http://www.color-hex.com/color/663399](http://www.color-hex.com/color/663399)

------
Yver
They could have added a dedication in the acknowledgements rather than change
the content of a binding specs for personal reasons.

~~~
ceejayoz
FYI: other CSS colors include such oddities as dodgerblue, gainsboro,
papayawhip, peachpuff, and peru.

I really don't think the spec will be hurt by an additional one.

~~~
dm2
Is there a near-zero performance impact for checking all of the human-friendly
names in CSS?

~~~
jeroen
CSS seems to define about a 150 named colours. One more shouldn't make a
noticeable difference.

(there is a list here: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/color_value](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/color_value) )

